# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Cura 4.6.1 doesnt pause at layer, with Ender 3 pro

## JerrySl

I cant get Cura to pause the print at a certain layer with Cura 4.6.1. It does park the extruder and waits for about 1-2s and then starts printing automaticly, so i have no time to change the filament. Has anyone got any tips about what to do?

----------


## JerrySl

I tried pausing the print with the pause button i Cura, but it didnt work. The printer did pause, but only after returning to the print, where filament change wasnt possible. 

There is a possibility that this is a problem that only exists in the later versions of cura, so i tried downloading 4.4, but that version didnt have support for Ender 3 pro.

----------


## darecem414

> I tried pausing the print with the pause button i Cura, but it didnt work. The printer did pause, but only after returning to the print, where filament change wasnt possible. There is a possibility that this is a problem that only exists in the later versions of cura, so i tried downloading 4.4, but that version didnt have support for Ender 3 pro.


Same here, tried every hook and cook but no way out to this yet.Regards,Connie R. Lawson Tutuapp ShowBox Kodi

----------


## ben_john7

Were you able to solve this problem?

----------


## Cooper

Is there any plugin that could stop Cura at a certain point while printing? Or perhaps I shouls look for the custom commands for the g-code to do my homework online using Cura for my next 3D project for  college.

----------

